# Custom White Balance for Canon 7D Mark II



## ronaldbyram (Jun 11, 2018)

I performed a custom white Balance for an afternoon sports Rodeo shoot. Using my 7D Mark II and was setup for JPEG.
When I reviewed my photos afterwards from within Lightroom and or ACdsee. The afternoon light displayed in the photos had a red shift in the color. Could I be doing something wrong? If I use AWB the color was more in balance. I need to verify but my colors should have been zero for balance. 
Anyone else have a similar condition? Could it be because of JPG vrs CR2? I was shooting sports and needed the speed. the sunlight was hitting from a right to left. I can supply followup photo later.


----------



## takesome1 (Jun 11, 2018)

AWB wouldn't be a one time thing in changing light conditions.
Were you not watching your results as the sun went down?

You found a good reason to shoot RAW.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Jun 14, 2018)

Well Camera was in Custom WB and later thats where I noticed the red shift.
I wish I could use raw, but in photographing a Rodeo in RAW mode the current 7DII buffer slows down. FYI Rodeo rides last 8 seconds and a lot can happen in that time. So I hold the shutter button down and blast away. I normally come home with 3000 pictures for a 2.5 hr show. 

I was told that maybe my +- comp may of been not 0? will have to test and see.
Just wondering if anyone else has noticed any issues.


----------

